# How can anything?



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Be so sweet looking be so ORNERY!!!!



















He has been up to 'No Good!" Today!! Yes, he's had exercise, and attention!!Violet is ready to have a nervous breakdown trying to keep him in line!! LOL 

Oh ornery or not, Gosh I love that dog!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb, I so completely know what you mean. You've seen this picture of Tessa, haven't you:


Yep, pure innocence and sweetness! Right! 

But they are what keeps us all smiling and soooooo full of love to go along with the mischief!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maggieh said:


> Deb, I so completely know what you mean. You've seen this picture of Tessa, haven't you:
> 
> 
> Yep, pure innocence and sweetness! Right!
> ...


Oh my gosh!! She looks like an Angel! Yes you're right! Even Den agreed it would be pretty boring without Dewey. I do believe that I smile more than frown at him!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Impossible...Dewey can't be ornery. He is:innocent:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

:innocent:Haha...this made me lol. They are something else, aren't they?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Dewey!!! But what a real cutie pie and I just cannot imagine that you could be so ornery???? Not with that adorable looking face.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh Tessa you look like my teenage daughters. Lol


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Dewey strikes again! You need to get another one that will terrorize Dewey LOL


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Dewey sounds like Gracie... 

I call her my "humbling dog"..... 

Perhaps Dewey is yours!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Dewey, I think you look completely innocent and way too cute!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dewey, your as handsome as EVER!! Love the pics!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Awww, I have seen these pics of Dewey multiple times today. And I say "awww" out loud every single time. Love his sweet little face so much.


----------



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

Dewey and Tessa are adorable. My little one has been a brat today as well. I just posted about my hypothesis that her disobedience may be due to her excess energy during her recovery from her spay.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Dewey was sent to you to keep you on your toes:smpullhair: and make you smile, no matter what. What could be more precious than that:wub:. I just love that little monster:Sooo cute:. He would fit in very well with my gang.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Nope, he just looks sweet as pie!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Dewey has gotta be the cutest little monster around  He's a special boy and just wants everyone to recognize that! LOL! love him :wub:


----------

